# 1950's? Columbia Bike help! Pic, Serial # all included.



## Auctionguy (May 29, 2011)

New to forums----

First, I'd like to say thanks for taking time out of your daily schedule to assist me in this project of mines.  I've done research but can't find anything in the womens / child  model for this particular bike. I want to say it's a 1951 or 1952 because of the serial number and the "Exclusive | THERM-O-MATIC | Construction" sticker below the seat on the post.

Serial Number R564809 located where the rear tire bolts onto the frame. I wasn't able to make out, nor find other stickers that matched up with the front fender to make things a bit easier for us but whatever you all can figure out based on the pictures I've provided will be more than enough to assist me I'm sure. 

Thanks again for everyone's work and know it's appreciated!


----------



## Auctionguy (May 30, 2011)

UPDATE*

I just got an email from Ken Kowal over at MrColumbia and here's what he said:

"It's not a replica. It is a 1952 as can be seen in the attached scan from the 1952 catalog. Yours is the one at the bottom of the page.




Ken Kowal".


Why can't I find any information on this model? Also, the frames look different due to the 2 inch stability bar
as seen in the picture above as compared to my bike which was made without it. Just looking for something 
a bit more solid in regards to this bike before I take on the job of restoring it. I'd like to know what I'm actually
getting myself into is all. Again, thanks for any help provided =D.


----------



## hlregen (Jul 13, 2012)

I just bought the same bike.  Any idea what the model of it is and its value?  Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2012)

If yours is a 20" like this one then I would say Model 2021, girls unequipped. There is not much value in the juvenile bikes especially the girls models. I'd sa somewhere around $50 tops. V/r Shawn


----------



## serg (Jul 14, 2012)

This is my 1953-1954 Columbia - Rambler.


----------

